# TB sire critique



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I saw this on another post and thought it was a great idea as I love my boys sire he was gorgeous.

His name is catbird he is unfortunately deceased now and only had 7 seasons at stud. He was a good racehorse in his time and passed that on to many of his children. He was out of danehill.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

My boy


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I do like Danehill bloodlines. But Catbird was _by_ Danehill, because Danehill was a stallion. By a stallion, out of (or from) a mare, with the damsire in brackets after the dam's name. For example my mare Magic (sold last year) is by Hartley's Spirit, out of Virelay (Laranto).

Catbird was a very nice horse. Perhaps a little long, which is common in Thoroughbreds, and perhaps slightly functionally downhill, which is, again, common in the breed. I'd like to see a little more gaskin considering his impressive hindquarter, and like most Thoroughbreds he was a little long in the cannons.

Superb hip on him (for jumping) and a fantastic shoulder (for jumping), which probably explains why Catbirds, and other horses from Danehill bloodlines, tend to make good eventing horses.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

blue eyed pony said:


> I do like Danehill bloodlines. But Catbird was _by_ Danehill, because Danehill was a stallion. By a stallion, out of (or from) a mare, with the damsire in brackets after the dam's name. For example my mare Magic (sold last year) is by Hartley's Spirit, out of Virelay (Laranto).
> 
> Catbird was a very nice horse. Perhaps a little long, which is common in Thoroughbreds, and perhaps slightly functionally downhill, which is, again, common in the breed. I'd like to see a little more gaskin considering his impressive hindquarter, and like most Thoroughbreds he was a little long in the cannons.
> 
> Superb hip on him (for jumping) and a fantastic shoulder (for jumping), which probably explains why Catbirds, and other horses from Danehill bloodlines, tend to make good eventing horses.


Yes sorry BY not out of I was thinking of my horses dam when I wrote it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Id really like to find pictures of my boy as a foal that would be nice.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I love Lonhro.................


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Elana said:


> I love Lonhro.................


He's very pretty, I always liked black horses


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

He's a disappointment as a sire of racers, but Bob and John is pretty nice. I really love anything with Deputy Minister though.










I deeply adored my gelding's grandsire (a son of Deputy Minister), Dehere's conformation.










I also am a huge Tapit fan, though IMO all of his foals are have better conformation than him.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

Rainaisabelle said:


> I saw this on another post and thought it was a great idea as I love my boys sire he was gorgeous.
> 
> His name is catbird he is unfortunately deceased now and only had 7 seasons at stud. He was a good racehorse in his time and passed that on to many of his children. He was out of danehill.


Very typical Danehill - very nice strong fast ground type.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

Elana said:


> I love Lonhro.................


Lonhro has his first 2yos this season in the Northern Hemisphere, and 5 of them have come to Europe - 4 of them through his owner - and he has 4 winners! ... so there's talk he might come / shuttle to Europe instead of KY.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

I would say though Elana, he might look better in your picture of him than the Darley Catalogue


----------

